# Need some help...gsd nipping my wife



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi eveyone..I hope someone can give me some advice on how to curb this recent behaviour. I have a 1 year old male gsd (neutured). He's always been very laid back and fun loving. Within the past couple of months he has started nipping at my wifes (rarely mine) face or hand. 

I'll set the scene. Kaiser (my gsd) is lying on his side stretched out and my wife will lean over him or get right down on the floor with him and cuddle up to him. If he's in the least bit excited he will nip and her face. He doesn't actually bite but his mouth is open and he comes CLOSE. I notice that he also nips at my hand if i ask him to "give a paw". When i say "paw" he gives it, gets obviously excited, and then does the same thing..mouth open towards my hand. 

Any advice?? I feel like he's already crossing a line and I correct him when he does this but it doesn't seem to work. I'm worried about my wife's well being and when we have kids...


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It just sounds like excitement to me. Also the positioning that your wife is doing is asking for play behavior. Getting down on his level like that tells him that you're his equal. I wrestle with my dog on the floor sometimes and he definitely gets mouthier and pushier with his body. Also a lot more of the open mouthed head swinging. If you watch, that's how dogs play with each other.

However, the minute I stand up, game's done. He knows I'm human again 

I would just back to establishing boundaries. I'd search NILIF and work on that. It's also important to understand that certain behaviors that you do get certain behaviors. Running children usually get chased. Getting in the dog's face is usually not a great idea. Bending over the dog or giving hugs can be a very dominant position and can be a challenge to a very dominant dog, or make an insecure dog feel very uncomfortable. While our dogs tolerate a lot, you can't be silly. I remember my sister was petting my dog on the top of the head (which he's not super fond of) and when she'd do it, he would duck out of the way and place his mouth on her hand (saying please don't do that) She said to me "Your dog bites me when I pat him on the head" My answer... "Well then don't pat him on the head."

As far as kids go...it's the same thing. Training and pack leadership.


----------



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

I've searched "NILIF" and all i seem to come across a basic definition of what it is and people saying "it works". I don't see any steps or a specific program...any thoughts?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

kaiservbismarck said:


> I've searched "NILIF" and all i seem to come across a basic definition of what it is and people saying "it works". I don't see any steps or a specific program...any thoughts?


here are some threads about NILF (nothing in life is free) 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/130412-nilif.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...40-myths-truths-about-dominating-animals.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/90871-establishing-dominance.html


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

It's not always easy to give proper advice over the net, when you are not physically there and watching things. This sounds a lot like play to me though, something like in this pic below, just imagine your wife being a shepherd 










If you think that the game is getting to rough though, yes, you should do something about it and it usually depends on the dog. Some things work better than others. Does he have a favorite toy? Some dogs can be easily distracted with that. Other things you can do is have your wife teach the easy command - maybe with treats. I would also suggest to change the whole "jumping on the dog and cuddling him on the floor" approach into a calmer approach maybe even together with some basic obedience. Your wife is feeding too much energy and getting the dog excited. She should reward the calm/submissive state opposed to that. (ala Caesar)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted by JKlatsky
> I remember my sister was petting my dog on the top of the head (which he's not super fond of) and when she'd do it, he would duck out of the way and place his mouth on her hand (saying please don't do that) She said to me "Your dog bites me when I pat him on the head" My answer... "Well then don't pat him on the head."


I agree with your assessment. The dog is nicely asking your sister to stop. This (IMO) is most definitely not a bite. The distinction is important b/c 'bite' is such a charged word with dogs.

It also doesn't sound like Kaiser is actually biting or even nipping. IME, dogs are very successful placing their mouth & teeth exactly where they choose to & doing exactly what they intend. It sounds as though Kaiser is simply playing. Kaiservbismarck, you & your wife need to determine what you'll accept from Kaiser & what's intolerable. You should _consistently_ encourage allowed behavior while consistently discouraging unwanted behavior. 

Work on calming behaviors but be certain that 1) Kaiser gets sufficient rigorous exercise & 2) he's given lots of attention for 'good' behaviour. Without enough attention my guy gets uber bratty. Over & over he not so subtly reminds me that negative attention *is* attention & it's all goood.


----------



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. You're right Ruby...he's not actually closing his mouth and nipping. it's more like opening his mouth and hitting us with it (not hard, but you know what i mean). gross as it may be, when he does this behaviour he is usually very exciting (lipstick out!!).

BUT....what happens when little babys are in the picture and they are crawling around and in his face? I know that no one can predict what will happen...but any experiences? good or bad?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I know people post pics of dogs and babies, and people I work with always talk about their dogs who will tolerate whatever, but in my mind, dogs and babies need not be engaged in play together. They can have together time, controlled and constrained by their leader, setting them up for success, but not unstructured floor play, crawling, handling, etc. My dog would need to know I would protect and not put them in a position of discomfort and the baby...well...knows nothing so the same is true.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he's probably still nippy. my dog is almost 3 yrs. old
and every now and then he'll nip.



kaiservbismarck said:


> Hi eveyone..I hope someone can give me some advice on how to curb this recent behaviour. I have a 1 year old male gsd (neutured). He's always been very laid back and fun loving. Within the past couple of months he has started nipping at my wifes (rarely mine) face or hand.
> 
> I'll set the scene. Kaiser (my gsd) is lying on his side stretched out and my wife will lean over him or get right down on the floor with him and cuddle up to him. If he's in the least bit excited he will nip and her face. He doesn't actually bite but his mouth is open and he comes CLOSE. I notice that he also nips at my hand if i ask him to "give a paw". When i say "paw" he gives it, gets obviously excited, and then does the same thing..mouth open towards my hand.
> 
> Any advice?? I feel like he's already crossing a line and I correct him when he does this but it doesn't seem to work. I'm worried about my wife's well being and when we have kids...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my children were raised with GSD's. i never let them
crawl around or on our dog. i never left them alone
with the dog. as long as i could see my children and the dog
i trusted them completely.



kaiservbismarck said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. You're right Ruby...he's not actually closing his mouth and nipping. it's more like opening his mouth and hitting us with it (not hard, but you know what i mean). gross as it may be, when he does this behaviour he is usually very exciting (lipstick out!!).
> 
> BUT....what happens when little babys are in the picture and they are crawling around and in his face? I know that no one can predict what will happen...but any experiences? good or bad?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I know people post pics of dogs and babies, and people I work with always talk about their dogs who will tolerate whatever, but in my mind, dogs and babies need not be engaged in play together. They can have together time, controlled and constrained by their leader, setting them up for success, but not unstructured floor play, crawling, handling, etc. My dog would need to know I would protect and not put them in a position of discomfort and the baby...well...knows nothing so the same is true.


This is an interesting thread about babies and GSD's.

Currently we have a 2 yo male GSD and had the wife of a painter who came by to see her husband as he was working on our house and she brought her about a year old baby (crawling size but not yet walking). After she had been here a while and we were sitting around in the back yard with our friendly dog running around. She all of a sudden places her baby on the stone patio WITH Baron running loose! 

I didn't believe anyone would do that - but she did. Baron was a doll - very gentle and all he did was a lot of sniffing the little guy and a few kisses but I was astounded. However, I do believe that any adult GSD should be trustworthy with babies and kids and put up with a lot of mild teasing from the kids (esp. if they are family). But I would never leave a little bitty child alone with a dog simply because they might accidentally harm them - i.e. step on or bump them.

With our first GSD (long time ago), we were warned about our then female GSD who was about 3 yo when our son was born. My wife was scared to death about our dog because of all the people who warned us that the dog would be jealous and maybe even dangerous with the baby.

Nothing could have been further from the actual reaction - she was perfect with him as soon as he got big enough to crawl around. Princess would lay there and and let our son crawl right over him. As he got a little older she would actually share his baby crackers with him and gently pull them out of his hand without hurting him the least. She was astoundingly good with him.

This is how I feel a GSD should be with a baby/little child although certainly realizing that not all of them will be as gentle and trustworthy.


----------

